# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Irkutsk - Baikal

## Konstantinn

I am actually living here, if got any quastions - ask?
Would like to help with learning Russian or spending the best time in your life in Irkutsk or lake Baikal. 
Kostya  ::

----------


## SapphireEyes

> I am actually living here, if got any quastions - ask?
> Would like to help with learning Russian or spending the best time in your life in Irkutsk or lake Baikal. 
> Kostya

 I lived in Irkutsk for about a year, very cold haha. But I loved it, I miss the snow, it never snows in Texas

----------


## JB

I have friends who want to do an eco-tour at Baikal. I'm thinking there must be some REALLY big mosquitos there in the summer  ::  . So whats the bug situation for campers and hikers in the summer?

----------


## SapphireEyes

> I have friends who want to do an eco-tour at Baikal. I'm thinking there must be some REALLY big mosquitos there in the summer  . So whats the bug situation for campers and hikers in the summer?

 its been a long time since i have been there so i wouldnt remember.

----------


## drew881

> I have friends who want to do an eco-tour at Baikal. I'm thinking there must be some REALLY big mosquitos there in the summer  . So whats the bug situation for campers and hikers in the summer?

 Its terrible.  I went for 9 days and came back with probably 200 bites on each leg, but it was worth it.   And there are ticks as well, but if you go in july or later it should be late enough to not worry.  Wear long sleeves when you are hiking in woods, even though its hot.  A hat with a brim is good too, although i didnt have this.  Prepare to be sunburnt as well.  This area of the world is sunny 300 days out the year (at least the Buryatia side)     
Those "eco tours" that they have listed online for tons of money are such a load of crap though.  They look fun but you can easily organize a lot of the same events in either town for much cheaper, as well as trying to hitch rides when you get to these places (boats for example, try joining a group) 
Go to irkutsk or ulan ude, take a bus for 3-6 hours depending on where you want to go on the lake.  Bring a map, bring a tent, bring food, and have fun.

----------


## JB

Thanks!  ::

----------


## Rimbaud

I went treking there during the summer!
Went t Ulan Ude, then joined the Lake Baikal Watch group for our expedition, went to Ust-Barguzin and treked for 8 days to Lake baikal!
Mosquitos ARE pretty savage in the forests at time!I was bitten all over!! 
Heres some photos in a blog by a german friend who was treking also...    http://maatz303.blogspot.com/

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I went treking there during the summer!
> Went t Ulan Ude, then joined the Lake Baikal Watch group for our expedition, went to Ust-Barguzin and treked for 8 days to Lake baikal!
> Mosquitos ARE pretty savage in the forests at time!I was bitten all over!! 
> Heres some photos in a blog by a german friend who was treking also...  http://maatz303.blogspot.com/

   ::   amazing pictures. They were mostly from Mongolia?

----------


## Rimbaud

Yea, Mathias went to Mongolia after lake baikal, half way down the page under the "Ulan-Ude und der Baikalsee" section theres some photos of us on our trek!

----------


## Dusik

i have been to ulan-ude, and ever farther, in a small village called "koma". 
bautiful nature. baikal iz amazing. my grandfather is from that region, that is how i ended up going. 
if you have a chance, get some moskito protection chemicals, and go! my grandfather (85 years old) goes there every year for hunting. i call him dersu uzala for that  ::

----------


## Dusik

for those who are not sure what "dersu uzala" is... or who?   ::      ::

----------


## Egi Vandor

> Mosquitos ARE pretty savage in the forests at time!I was bitten all over!!

 But when I was there last summer, there were very few of them...  ::  Maybe because of wind that blowed them all away  ::

----------

